# Best DJ Fork



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

What is the best DJ fork for under $500 . I dont have the money for anything more.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Argyle, 318 if you want coil 409 for air. $500 is a hefty budget for a dj fork (unless you are in the target market for an 831 fox, obscene)


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

What is the performance difference between 318 and 409.

Would someone always prefer 409?


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Argyle 318 vs 409 is Coil vs Air. Air is 175 grams lighter and a little more expensive. Some have preferences as to air vs coil feel, but at 80mm you probably won't notice much. I'd go for the 318, but if you are trying to make the rig as light as possible the 409 saves a little weight.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

sammysmc said:


> Argyle 318 vs 409 is Coil vs Air. Air is 175 grams lighter and a little more expensive. Some have preferences as to air vs coil feel, but at 80mm you probably won't notice much. I'd go for the 318, but if you are trying to make the rig as light as possible the 409 saves a little weight.


I will also add that the 409 will be a bit more adjustable in that you can add air or let some out to change the feel of the fork, whereas the 318 you will have to change springs(about $35 each) 
IMO 318, plus I am not a fan of the purple lowers of the 409


----------



## peedrama (Jul 27, 2008)

don't forget an adjustable floodgate is available on the 409's motion control, the 318's floodgate is set at the factory.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

I run a Pike


----------



## chenny (Jul 11, 2009)

i would get some fox floats and lower them..... looks soo sick


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm really stoked on my Manitou Gold Label Dirt Jumper Series II (2008). they aren't made anymore though. 4.6 lbs and dual coil, 80mm travel. . . . . Manitou has a new fork coming out called the Circus. https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228133&highlight=circus










_Basic Spec

Travel - 80, 100 & 130

Spring - Extra Firm

Damper - Jump Stack

Adjustments - Preload, Compression, Rebound

Casting - Mag

Axle - 20mm thru

Steer - 1 1/8 Steel (Alum option)

Crown - Forged

Stanchions - 32mm steel(comp) & Alum(Expert)

Brake options - Disc only

Weight - 5.3lbs(comp) & 4.7lbs(Expert)

Color - Black & White

MSRP in USD

399.99 Circus Comp

449.99 Circus Expert_

https://traviswesterkamp.blogspot.com/

also, the new Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 looks pretty good. . . . haven't ridden it though.










_*Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 RV Coil/Air Fork * 
•Single-sided steel coil spring system with air preload adjustability
•RV oil damping: externally adjustable rebound control
•Forged alloy, drop-design crown with an 1-1/8" pre-pressed, reinforced aluminum steerer tube
•32mm, black-anodized aluminum stanchions
•1-piece forged magnesium lower legs with updated oil-flow bushing design, 20x110mm bolt-on thru-axle dropouts, and an integrated front-mount disc tubing guide: disc brake only (74mm/6" post-mount / max 8" rotor size)
•Designed 4-Cross (4X) and Dirt-Jumping (DJ) applications _


----------



## samsq (Nov 29, 2009)

Getting an '09 DJ1 soon... I'll let you know how it rides.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

samsq said:


> Getting an '09 DJ1 soon... I'll let you know how it rides.


sounds like a mistake. Id rather get a rigid Cro Mo fork. Personall preference


----------



## samsq (Nov 29, 2009)

Punkeyboozter said:


> sounds like a mistake. Id rather get a rigid Cro Mo fork. Personall preference


Already ordered it.
I would get a rigid, but the jumps I ride always have really bad landings, so suspension really helps.


----------



## Crankenator (Mar 27, 2007)

Riding a 409 Argyle for the last year....love it. You can lock it out to nearly rigid which is really nice....still feels solid for street or dj's, but just enough give to spare the wrists. Or you can run it plush. No leaks, holds air for months at a time. I ran a Pike 454 dual air before that which was nice, but leaked oil a bit and I wanted shorter legs. I've been seriously unimpressed with the Marz DJ forks. The Gold Labels were very nice, too, if you can find a used one.

Pricepoint had some '08 409 Argyles in the mint green color awhile back for $433. I picked one up because I couldn't stand that '09 barney purple color either.


----------

